# Livery in Colchester



## Maz55 (20 February 2013)

Hi can anyone recommend a good diy/assisted diy livery yard with manege in Colchester or nearby please?


----------



## Lulup (21 February 2013)

Whereabouts are you - which side of Colchester?


----------



## Maz55 (21 February 2013)

Hi I'm near Fordham/West Bergholt/Stanway area.


----------



## Lulup (22 February 2013)

There are a few round there - I'm not recommending any, just telling you're ones I know are in tat kind of area,
The Garrison - Fordham
Flint Farm (or something like that - quite near to the Garrison I think)
Cropping Hall - Wakes Colne
Scarletts - practical Stanway I think 

There is at least one in West Bergholt but can't remember the name - try the advert board at Priory Saddlery in Boxted maybe? 

Hope that helps


----------



## Chestnutmare (25 February 2013)

Loads in priory but there's crepping hall.
Flint farm
Armoury farm 
Enfields farm 
Thurgoods farm stanway
Nice place on Mersea island
Janes yard next to kiln 
Just a few but quite a few around just depends on her budget 
Does she not want to have my old place at garrison then?


----------



## Maz55 (26 February 2013)

what are the charges at Garrison? What's the grazing like?


----------



## michelled (28 February 2013)

Try Enfields farm livery


----------



## HoofPicker21 (4 March 2013)

michelled said:



			Try Enfields farm livery
		
Click to expand...

Loving the self-promotion there Michelle!


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (10 March 2013)

I was at scarletts before i got my private field, it was lovely  its diy with a yard manager that will do bits for you if you call ect


----------



## caramel (11 March 2013)

Another vote for Scarletts. I know the YO well, and she does her own freelancing groom bits aswell. Will PM you re the garrison.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (13 March 2013)

Yeah, the yard manager at scarletts gives lessons too. I left before they got the school so i dont know what substance it is, also brilliant hacking


----------



## Rosbif (26 April 2014)

Review - to anyone considering Jane's yard near Kiln, it is without doubt a beautiful yard, with a decent menage, fairly good grazing, and good quality stables. However, the yard is advertised as DIY Livery and it is anything but. Be prepared to be charged for everything because you will not be allowed to have anyone help you with your horse/pony for any reason, at any time, even something as simple as someone leading your horse in whilst you do something else will not be permitted. Your horse will have to be in every night throughout the year, and in the Winter months your horse will have to be in by 3.30pm at the latest. You should also be prepared to accept someone telling you how to feed, how much to feed, when to feed, how to shoe, how not to shoe, how to ride, when to ride, how to school your horse and how...pretty much you will have to accept someone telling you that they know better than you when it comes to YOUR horse. If you can accept all of that, then it's a lovely yard, but if you like to enjoy your horse, then steer clear.


----------



## Stelzar (29 April 2014)

Hello Ladies and Gents, 

Have you please got numbers for Scarletts yard please sounds nice and I am going to potentially be moving to Colchester in August! Nothing like planning ahead, also if you have a post code so I could look at it on google maps I will be eternally grateful  

Many Thanks 

Stella


----------



## YasandCrystal (29 April 2014)

It's Crepping Hall in Wakes Colne not Cropping.


----------



## Stelzar (30 April 2014)

Anyone???? Please  




Stelzar said:



			Hello Ladies and Gents, 

Have you please got numbers for Scarletts yard please sounds nice and I am going to potentially be moving to Colchester in August! Nothing like planning ahead, also if you have a post code so I could look at it on google maps I will be eternally grateful  

Many Thanks 

Stella
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Loulou2002 (12 May 2014)

michelled said:



			Try Enfields farm livery[/QUOTE

Is enfields still open?
		
Click to expand...


----------

